# Tip your Uber driver? Guide to modern tipping



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Are you confused about whether or not to tip your Uber or Lyft driver?

Here is an article that was put out today that discusses tipping your Uber/Lyft driver.

http://www.app.com/story/money/business/consumer/2016/08/07/tips-uber-lyft/87658416/

*Ride-hailing apps*

Uber doesn't allow users to tip through its app because it wants to keep the ride cashless. You can tip if you want to reward good service, however, and drivers can accept - Uber clarified its policy to say so after recently settling two lawsuits filed by drivers - just remember to bring cash. Rival service Lyft lets customers tip through its app within 24 hours of the ride.

Forgot the cash? At least give their driver a good review on the app, Schweitzer said.

*TIP:* 20 percent of the cost of ride.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Tip your Uber Driver*?* There shouldn't be no question about it. If you're a Cheap arse, you are exempted from this discussion.


----------

